# MBoxPro



## Misqo (May 13, 2013)

Hey, Can somebody help me how to set up Mbox with Behringer ECM8000 mic to start measure??? MAC OSX 10.7 MBox Pro Firewire connection
I have problem with no signal go to ReW v5.0


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, REW doesn’t work with firewire interfaces. It only works with 2-channel USB devices.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Misqo said:


> Hey, Can somebody help me how to set up Mbox with Behringer ECM8000 mic to start measure??? MAC OSX 10.7 MBox Pro Firewire connection
> I have problem with no signal go to ReW v5.0


Try the work-around mentioned ( within the link ) that was posted ( by JohnM ) within  *this sticky !*  

As Wayne has mentioned, typically one can not use FireWire connected Soundcards ( & a Mac ) with REW .

The posted work-around ( using SoundFlower & LineIn ) suggests a solution may be in-hand , though I don't know if it actually works with FireWire cards . 

    

:sn:

*EDIT* ( this post from the sticky thread suggests the "work-around will also work with FireWire cards ) : 


villharmonic said:


> Many Thanks for this Tutorial.
> 
> It works fine with OS 10.6.8 and  *Focusrite Saffire Pro 40* .
> In Saffire MixControl I routed the DAW 1-2 Out direct to the Monitor Out. I unchecked the HW-Control-Button and adjusted the Output Level.
> ...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Any progress to report ?

:sn:


----------



## Misqo (May 13, 2013)

oo guys your great  I tried this using SoundFlower & LineIn and it looks like it works fine... I haven't finished measure yet, but i will do that this weak
I tried this: 1.LineIn to run it. Set the input to your soundcard, and the output to the SoundFlower (2ch) device. 
2.Set your default input and output devices as follows. Go to System Preferences, then Sound, and then select the Input tab---Click on Soundflower (2ch) to select it as the default system input device. On the Output tab, you will want to set it to your soundcard
3.Start REW, and configure it to use 44.1 kHz sampling and the default input and output devices. I’ve found this to generally be the most reliable way to use REW on the Mac, rather than trying to select the devices directly in the REW preferences pane. Output and Input on REW set on Default Device
4.Click on the Pass Thru button on the LineIn application. You should then see the meters bounce when you clap your hands. 
That what I did and its work's on Mac 10.7 with firewire MBoxPro I will report more after I will do more testing 
Thanks guys


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

:T


----------

